# 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???



## Pixy (8. Oktober 2011)

*27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

Hallo Community,

ich würde gerne mal in Erfahrung bringen, was das bessere Ergebniss wäre.

Da ich mit dem Asus VE278Q Pech hatte und dieser zurück geht, habe ich  mich inzwischen auf diese beiden Möglichkeiten spezialisiert.

Bei einer WQHD Entscheidung, habe ich den Hazro HZ27WC im Kopf, da  dieser mit IPS augestattet ist und sich fürs Gaming am besten eignet.

Wenn es allerdings ein 120Hz Monitor werden sollte, habe ich den Samsung SyncMaster S27A950D im Kopf.
Allerdings würde ich dort einen Test abwarten.

Was würdet Ihr grundsätzlich empfehlen?

Was die Monitorewahl angeht, steht nichts fest.

Gruß Pixy


----------



## El-Pucki (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

Warum hattest du mit dem ASUS Pech? Hab bisher nur gutes gehört über den.


----------



## Pixy (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

@Dennis

Die Antwort bekammst du ja per PN.


Da mir hier scheinbar keiner helfen kann oder möchte, habe ich selber eine Entscheidung getroffen.

Abstriche muss man leider immer irgendwie machen, den perfekten Monitore gibt es nicht.
Wenn ich mir einen wünschen könnte, würde ich mir ein 27" mit IPS - Panel und 120Hz wünschen.

Auch wenn der Preis am Anfang alles sprengen würde.



Full HD hat mir persönlich vollkommen ausgereicht. Da diese Auflösung fürs Gaming den besten Mittelwert zwischen Leistung und Qualität erbringt.
Ich habe gestern noch einen sehr schönen Beitrag gelesen über alle gängigen Auflösungen, von 1680x1050 bis 1920x1080 über 2560x1440.

Und gerade in Sachen Gaming ist die 1680x1050 die Hardwares sparsamere Auflösung.
Als ich sah, was man benötigt um aktuelle Games in 2560x1440 und mehr spielen zu können, fiel mir die Entscheidung sehr leicht.

Da mir Full HD völlig ausreicht, bevorzuge ich definitiv die 120Hz.
WQHD Auflösungen in Spielen schaut nur minimal besser aus als Full HD.
Es gibt fast keinen wirklichen Unterschied.
Und in einem Gefecht fällt dieser nicht mehr auf.

Der Kosten - Nutzen - Faktor ist aber locker das Doppelte.
2 Grafikkarten, doppelt so viel Stromverbrauch und doppelt so viel Kosten für eine Anschaffung.
Das Netzteil muss auch min. 800Watt mit sich bringen usw. usw.

Deswegen entscheide ich mich für die Full HD Auflösung.
Zum Arbeiten, Bilderbearbeitung usw. ist ein WQHD Monitor die bessere Wahl.

Da es bei mir aber nur ums Gaming geht, reicht Full HD locker aus.

Gruß Pixy


----------



## El-Pucki (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

WQHD?? Steht wofür??


----------



## Pixy (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

*W*ide *Q*uad *H*igh *D*efinition

Das sind alles Auflösungen über Full HD

WQHD *
W*ide *QHD* 
2560 
× 
1440 
16:9 
3.686.400 Pixel


----------



## Radl25 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

test vom Samsung: 
*Samsung S27A950D Review*


----------



## Pixy (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

Oh, vielen Dank.

Inzwischen muss ich sagen gefällt mir der Samsung SyncMaster S27A750D LED 
auch sehr gut. Da dieser mir optisch eher zusagt und auch nicht schlechter zu sein scheint.

Ich schaue mir aber erst mal deinen Test an.
http://www.prad.de/new/news/shownews_tft4659.html


----------



## Radl25 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

ja schau ihn dir mal an und schreib dann was du von dem hältst, bin ja vor einer ähnlichen kaufentscheidung wie du....ich tu mir grad ehrlich gesagt ziemlich hart


----------



## Pixy (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

Kenne ich, fakt für mich ist aber, es bleibt bei einem 27" Monitor, es bleibt bei 120Hz da gerade in Games das angenehmer ist und somit bleibt es auch bei Full HD.
Ich werde allerdings noch einen Test von Prad abwarten, da sie momentan den Samsung 27A750 (Teststatus: Im Test)
haben. 

Also erscheint jetzt bald das Ergebniss und davon werde ich es abhängig machen.

Ich seh gerade dabei geht es um den A750 nicht um den A950. Naja abwarten.


----------



## Radl25 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

ja der 750er wär mir eigendlich auch sympatischer und ich glaub der müsst schon ein bisschen besser sein. das 950er review hat mir nicht gerade zugesgt, vorallem das thema schwarzwert und die unregelmäßige backlight beleuchtung bei einem 600 euro teil is mir schon zu mager. is eben so ein tv/pcmonitor mix. ich steck grad auch viel hoffnung in den750er. dann warten wir mal ab


----------



## Pixy (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

Hier ein schickes Video.

Wobei mir der Samsung S27A950 inzwischen sehr gefällt.


----------



## iNxL (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

Hey Pixy,

beachte bitte das beim A750 die 120Hz nur über den DisplayPort erreicht werden können (den deine GTX275, ohne nachzusehen, wohl nicht hat). Über HDMI kannst Du den Monitor nur mit 60Hz betreiben. Nur der A950 hat einen DVI-Port!

Außer dem spiegelndem Display (und der fehlenden VESA-Bohrung, da die Elektronik im Standfuß ist) konnte ich am S27Ax50 nichts aussetzten. Er ist gleich schnell, bietet bessere Farben, ein mMn. schöneres Design und die überragende Bildfläche wie der 2233RZ. Solltest Du dich vom Gloss-Display also nicht gestört fühlen, wäre der Samsung z.Z. _DER_ Gaming-Monitor.

Als Alternative gibt es im 27" Bereich noch den Acer HN274Hbmiiid. Dort gefällt mir aber weder das Design noch der Hersteller  Allerdings punktet der Acer mit VESA und Non-Glare. Bei Farben, "Reaktion/Schlieren" würde ich dem Samsung den Vorzug geben (rein subjektiv, hatte keine direkte Vergleichsmöglichkeit).

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen.

Gruß

*Edit: Hab garnicht darüber nachgedacht das es ja DVI-DisplayPort Adapter-Kabel gibt. Demnach sollte dir auch der A750 als Option offen stehen. Das Kabel müsstest Du dann halt seperat dazu kaufen.


----------



## Pixy (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

Wow

Vielen Dank das Du mich darauf aufmerksam machst.
Meine Karte gehört zwar bald der Vergangenheit an, aber das ist ein sehr wichtiger Punkt.

Dann wird es definitiv der A950. Vesa Bohrungen benötige ich nicht und auch nicht für die Zukunft.



> Als Alternative gibt es im 27" Bereich noch den Acer HN274Hbmiiid. Dort gefällt mir aber weder das Design noch der Hersteller


Genau das ist auch mein Problem, der Acer schaut einfach nicht hübsch aus.

Vielen Dank nochmal, das habe ich so nicht gewusst.

Gruß pixy



Nachtrag:

Die Adapter funktionieren aber nur in die andere Richtung. Grafikkarte  DP und Monitor DVI geht. Monitor DP und Grafikkarte DVI geht nicht.


----------



## deppvomdienst (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

ühja ok .. gut das ich das hier noch gesehen habe.
kannst du mir bitte auch noch mitteilen was beim asus schiefgelaufen ist pixy?


----------



## Pixy (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

Weiß jemand, wie man die 120Hz nutzen könnte, wenn die eigene Karte momentan nur über 2 DVI Anschlüsse verfügt.
Der Monitor hätte einen Display Port, die Karte halt nicht.

Die Adapter funktionieren auch nur in die Richtung. 
*Grafikkarte   DP und Monitor DVI geht. Monitor DP und Grafikkarte DVI geht nicht. 						*

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, gibt es keine weitere Möglichkeit.
Also wäre man gezwungen, sollange wie man keine Grafikkarte mit DP hat, nur 60Hz zu nutzen.


----------



## Radl25 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

hab das auch diel letzten tage recherchierd und ja, über hdmi nur 60Hz!!! Da ich mir sowieso parallel eine neue Graka kaufe, muss ich eben auch auf die Anschlüsse achten. Bei mir wird daher eine Gainward gtx 570 phantom oder die Gigybyte GV-N570OC-13I. Ist echt bescheuert von Samsung, da es bestimmt frustrierte Käufer geben wird, die das erst Zuhause bemerken..... bzw. die Leute die das zuvor recherchieren einfach keinen kaufen weil kaum eine nvidia Karte einen DP hat


----------



## Pixy (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*



> Ist echt bescheuert von Samsung, da es bestimmt frustrierte Käufer geben  wird, die das erst Zuhause bemerken..... bzw. die Leute die das zuvor  recherchieren einfach keinen kaufen weil kaum eine nvidia Karte einen DP  hat



Da gebe ich dir recht. Zumal man leider nicht weiß, ob sich der DisplayPort übergaupt durchsetzt.
Auf der anderen Seite, ist dieser Anschluss jetzt schon besser als HDMI 1.4, da er eine höhere Bandbreite hat, 120Hz ermöglicht und das bei Full HD und höhere Auflösungen als mit HDMI möglich sind.

Also eigentlich ist DisplayPort alles andere als schlecht.
Offiziell ist es der DVI Nachfolger, das der DP gleich HDMI schlägt ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht.

ATI Karten haben öfter den DP als Nvidia. Ich denke aber das wird sich in Zukunft ändern.
Erst recht wenn die Leute vermehrt 120Hz Monitore haben wollen, da dies nur mit DVI und DP möglich ist.


----------



## iNxL (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

Die DCII Reihe von ASUS besitzt auch einen DP-Anschluss und ist in der Kühlung besser als die Gainward. Bei Interesse: ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5


----------



## deppvomdienst (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

wartet wartet wartet 

Samsung S27A750D ...der ,acht nur 60 hertz wenn man ihn normal über das standart monitor - grafikkarten kabel laufen lässt`?


----------



## Pixy (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

Wenn du ihn nur über HDMI anschliesst, läuft er nur mit 60Hz.
Die 120Hz kannst du nur mit dem DP nutzen.

Adapter funktionieren auch nur in die eine Richtung. 
*Grafikkarte   DP und Monitor DVI geht. Monitor DP und Grafikkarte DVI geht nicht. 						*


----------



## iNxL (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

Was verstehst Du unter "normalen Grafikkartenkabel"? Der Monitor besitzt nur HDMI und DisplayPort. Wenn deine Grafikkarte also kein HDMI oder DP hat, kannst Du den Monitor im Zweifel garnicht anschließen


----------



## Sirsalem (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

Der Samsung S27A950D hat ein DVI-D port. Der T27A950D nicht. dafür aber DCB-T. Nun hab ich auch meine wunschliste auf den S27A950D umgebaut und die ASUS ENGTX570 DCII genommen wegen dem DP. Ich bleibe am ball. Hab ja noch 14 Tage bis zum bestellen.

Gerade gefunden - [Erfahrungsbericht] Samsung S27A950D.


----------



## Pixy (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

Sehr schön, Danke.


----------



## Radl25 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

Hier noch ein ganz interessanter Forenbeitrag auf der nvidia seite(Leider wurden die meisten beiträge von nvidia schon rausgelöscht)!  Inzwischen haben es ja schon einige Leute geschafft den 750er und 950er mit nvidia 3d vision zum laufen zu bringen! Samsung SA950 - NVIDIA Forums


----------



## Sovereihgn (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

laut dem tester in CB forum rennt der monitor mit 120Mhz auch DVI.

zitat" Erwähnen sollte ich jedoch, dass 120Hz im 2D-Betrieb nur über dem DisplayPort oder DVI möglich sind. Nicht aber über HDMI. "


----------



## Pixy (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*



> laut dem tester in CB forum rennt der monitor mit 120Mhz auch DVI.


Das wissen wir ja, aber der Samsung S27A750D hat kein DVI Anschluss.
Es ging hier ja nur darum, wenn die Graka nur DVI hat und der Monitor nicht,sondern nur DP und HDMI, kann man keine 120Hz nutzen.

Da ein Adapter dies nicht macht.

*Grafikkarte   DP und Monitor DVI geht. Monitor DP und Grafikkarte DVI geht nicht. 						*


----------



## Sovereihgn (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

Gibts eigentlich diesen monitor auch ohne der 3D funktion? Das wäre nämlich das einzige was ich nicht brauchen würde jedoch überzeugt mich derzeit das design und die 120Mhz.  Hmm daher bräuchte dann einen graka mit DP anschluß...hab mir vor kurzem eine gtx ti 560 gekauft.. denke nich das das ein problem wäre die gegen eine 570 zu tauschen mit DP anschluß


----------



## iNxL (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

Wenn Du 120Hz kaufst, hast Du automatisch die 3D-Funktion, da diese erst durch die 120Hz möglich ist. Einen 120Hz TFT ohne 3D gibt es nicht (3D muss aber nicht genutzt werden, falls Du das nicht möchtest!).


----------



## Pixy (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

Wenn man bedenkt, dass die ganzen alten Röhrenmonitore alle, soweit ich weiß, 120Hz hatten.

Ich hatte mal einen 22" Röhre von Samsung, man war das ein Kasten.
Mein halber Schreibtisch war damals dem Monitor gewidmet.

Das waren Zeiten.


----------



## Radl25 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*



Sovereihgn schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich diesen monitor auch ohne der 3D funktion? Das wäre nämlich das einzige was ich nicht brauchen würde jedoch überzeugt mich derzeit das design und die 120Mhz.  Hmm daher bräuchte dann einen graka mit DP anschluß...hab mir vor kurzem eine gtx ti 560 gekauft.. denke nich das das ein problem wäre die gegen eine 570 zu tauschen mit DP anschluß



 120 Hz nur mit displayport


----------



## El-Pucki (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

Mal eine Frage, wird die schärfe des Bildes (Buchstaben und Symbole auf dem Desktop z.B.) von der Grafikkarte beeinflusst? Wirkt sich auch die Kabelverbindung aus, also habe ich wenn ich Monitor und Grafikkarte per HDMI Kabel verbinde ein besseres Bild als per VGA?


----------



## Sirsalem (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

ZITAT: _"Bei HDMI wird digital, bei VGA analog übertragen. Zudem ist VGA gemäss seiner Spezifikationen nur bis zu einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 voll geeignet."_


----------



## Pixy (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

So, habe mich jetzt doch für den Samsung S27A750 entschieden.

Muss nur noch bestellen.
Werde ihn allerdings am Anfang nur mit 60Hz betreiben können und demnächst meine Karte wechseln.
Dann kann ich die 120Hz nutzen.

Besser so, als wenn man gerade eine neue Graka gekauft hat und festestellt sie besitzt keinen DisplayPort.
Das wäre ärgerlich.


----------



## Nyuki (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

hier noch ein review

Samsung SyncMaster T27A950

+
-Media player
-Design and finish quality
-2D-to-3D conversion
-Accurate colour reproduction after adjustments
-Innovative TV-style features


-
-Crosstalk visible in 3D
-Below average contrast
*-No way of playing at 120 Hz in 1080p*


----------



## Pixy (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*



> -No way of playing at 120 Hz in 1080p



Das liegt an der "T" Version, die "S" Version hat ja DVI und ist somit 120Hz möglich.


----------



## Nyuki (1. November 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

ohh da sind unterschiede.


----------



## Pixy (1. November 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

Ja da gibt es Unterschiede.

Die "T" Version ist mit Tuner und hat viel mehr Anschlüsse und fungiert mehr als Fernseher.
Die "S" Version ist ein reiner Monitor für den PC mit HDMI, DP und DVI Anschluss.

Das gleiche Prinzip gibt es auch beim Samsung S27A750 bzw. Samsung T27A750.


----------



## Pixy (1. November 2011)

*AW: 27" Full HD 120Hz oder 27" WQHD Auflösung fürs Gaming???*

Entschuldigt bitte für den Doppelpost.

Ich habe gerade mit Samsung telefoniert und die sagten mir, dass die  120Hz nur im 3D Modus zur Verfügung stehen und im 2D Modus würde der  Monitor nur mit 60Hz laufen.
Das betreffe den Samsung S27A950 wie auch den Samsung S27A750.

Kann dies irgendwer bestätigen.

Wenn dem tatsächlich so ist, kann ich auch gleich einen WQHD Monitor nehmen, da ja kein Unterschied vorhanden ist.
Wie ist das eigentlich bei dem Benq 2410T, läuft der im 2D Modus auch nur mit 60Hz?


----------

